# Costco Masterbuilt grill



## gregdad (Jun 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ gregdad
__ Jun 20, 2014





Has anyone seen, know or used one of these? I bought mine up here in northern Canada and used it several times now. I've smoked ribs, chicken, pork loins and brats so far. Dagnabbit, I'm addicted to this smoking thing now but willingly admit I've got a lot to learn aaaaand that's why I joined your group.

Anyway, this grill works well for smoking but keeping the low temps needed can be tricky. For grilling, it's awesome and I'll never go back to propane grilling again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2014)

gregdad said:


> Has anyone seen, know or used one of these? I bought mine up here in northern Canada and used it several times now. I've smoked ribs, chicken, pork loins and brats so far. Dagnabbit, I'm addicted to this smoking thing now but willingly admit I've got a lot to learn aaaaand that's why I joined your group.
> 
> Anyway, this grill works well for smoking but keeping the low temps needed can be tricky. For grilling, it's awesome and I'll never go back to propane grilling again.


Nice looking grill !!

Didn't know they made one like that----How Much $$$  ?

Bear


----------



## gregdad (Jun 20, 2014)

It was on sale for $180 normally $260.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2014)

gregdad said:


> It was on sale for $180 normally $260.


Cool---If you're looking for that kind of smoker, that's hard to beat !!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2014)

gregdad, evening.....   well.... I looked everywhere I knew, and either you are a Masterbuilt distributor and have a prototype or that unit is specific to "Parts Unknown in Canada"...   Looks good.....  How is it fired....  Charcoal ????    

Dave


----------



## gregdad (Jun 20, 2014)

Yup, it's charcoal. I think costco and Masterbuilt got together and built and sold it for a limited time. I went to the Masterbuilt and they don't even show it. Weird isn't it.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2014)

It is a nice looking smoker....    Maybe you have a "special test run".....


----------



## gregdad (Jun 21, 2014)

Could be I guess. They had quite a few in store and they were listed on costco's website for a while.  Oh well, they had it, I liked it, I bought it.

Ever since my wife(who's from Texas)and I have been together, I've always wanted one of those, "barrel cookers with a chimney thingy", as I called them. She's always told me that in the southern states BBQ is a big thing. Two years ago was my first time ever in the southern states and she took me to a COOPERS PIT BBQ. I loved it. Yes I've of course had BBQ before but not like that.

I noticed that their was BBQ joints all over and offset smokers were for sale EVERYWHERE. This spring I find this Masterbuilt "barrel cooker with a chimney thingy" for sale at our local Costco for a decent price and I snatched it up. 

The first thing I did was smoke some ribs and after tasting how mouth watering meat can taste with a charcoal grill, I got rid of my gas grill. I'll never use propane again. 
I've smoked several meats on it now and grilled steaks as well. 
My wife loves it as well as it reminds her of Texas and if my cooking as a newbie on charcoal can do that then I'm impressed.

This Father's Day was a day after my birthday so my oldest son got together with my wife and got me an actual dedicated electric smoker from Bradley. I was touched cause it meant that maybe, just maybe I'm a decent cook. Who woulda thunk it?
I've only done a chicken with it so far and it was yummy for our tummies.


----------

